# My first duel coil RTA Zeus X



## VansVapes (15/9/21)

Got my first duel coil RTA today. Really looking forward to build it. 

Will probably run it in single coil.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stranger (15/9/21)

I used to be so shy of building and then came to realise that as long as I follow the rules then I can allow myself to enjoy it. Now I build with confidence and look forward to a pitstop.

Enjoy, I am sure you will love it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## VansVapes (15/9/21)

Stranger said:


> I used to be so shy of building and then came to realise that as long as I follow the rules then I can allow myself to enjoy it. Now I build with confidence and look forward to a pitstop.
> 
> Enjoy, I am sure you will love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (15/9/21)

If I was a pefectionist I would say that was really very well done. Looks great.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## VansVapes (15/9/21)

Stranger said:


> If I was a pefectionist I would say that was really very well done. Looks great.



Thanks! It's a easy deck to build. Had a lot of fun.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (15/9/21)

VansVapes said:


> Got my first duel coil RTA today. Really looking forward to build it.
> 
> Will probably run it in single coil.


It's an awesome tank, you can't go wrong. Still my all time favourite atty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (15/9/21)

hi, what does that coil with so many wraps ohm out at ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VansVapes (15/9/21)

vicTor said:


> hi, what does that coil with so many wraps ohm out at ?


.5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VansVapes (24/9/21)

Did my first duel coil build with the Zeus today

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## LeislB (29/9/21)

VansVapes said:


> Did my first duel coil build with the Zeus today


And how did you find the flavour in dual coil?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

